# Su Jok



## luigi_m_ (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm doing a Su Jok course next weekend with a VERY experienced masseus / Japanese medicine / Karate Instructor / alternative health guru. If anyone else has been taught the techniques of Su Jok, can they tell me about it? I know the basics, but can it also be used for relaxation/massage techniques, or is it really just for curing pains?


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Dec 8, 2006)

I am interested in this, does she run regular courses?


----------

